# Marquette area rivers



## NickAdams (Jul 8, 2008)

hello all, new to the forum and I'm just wondering if any of you anglers are familiar with the Marquette area? I'm looking to do some fishing and I've heard that there are several good rivers in the area? anyone had any experience with these rivers or what species they hold? 

Thanks a lot!


----------



## BeWild (Mar 19, 2007)

You cannot talk about those rivers on this forum. Read the rules of the forum. I am sure Whit will be on here shortly to give the standard response. Fill out your profile too. Are you a new student in the fall, or just visiting Marquette? A little info goes a long way before people will tell you anything on here. Send me a PM with what you are looking to do and I will help you out a little.


----------



## NickAdams (Jul 8, 2008)

okay so i read the rules, my bad for mentioning river names. I don't really understand why thats a rule, but I'll refrain regardless. I'm a senior at Northern taking my final summer course. I finally have a little free time so I dusted off the old rod and reel. I'm not looking to steal anyone's favorite fishing hole or anything, I was just curious about weather I was headed in the right direction. I have hiked and camped up *certain* Marquette rivers many times and have noticed many promising spots, but never had the gear to pursue them. I don't know any fishermen up here so I came here for some help.


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Get some fresh line on that reel also, as light as you feel comfortable with. You will find brookies in just about any stream in the triangle from Big Bay-Marquette-Isphpeming, and also browns & rainbows along with brookies in others. Try even the very skinny creeks (sometimes known in the UP as a "river"!!), you may be surprised at the brookies in these narrow streams that are less than 3 feet across.
We didn't make it over the Fourth as planned, but our annual trip is coming up. I will be there camping with the family at Perkins Park in Big Bay, and will also have a more-remote camp for myself along a nearby river the last week of August for 10 days if you want to venture out together. There are so many good brookie streams in this area, that it would be easier to list the streams that _don't_ hold trout. Best of luck to you.


----------



## NickAdams (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions! I pulled out a nice rainbow this morning, picture should be up. I almost forgot that rush! cant wait to go out tomorrow and do it again.

I had a few hits using spinners, but nothing that stuck. Caught the rainbow using good old nightcrawlers. :coolgleam


----------



## back_water_buck (May 9, 2008)

Hey Nick -

Have you tried the Big-Two-Hearted? I have a sneaking suspicion you'll do good.


----------



## NickAdams (Jul 8, 2008)

HA! :lol: i'd love to, its a little out of my way however. It's at the top of my list of places to visit once I teach my car to run on h2o


----------



## fishinDon (May 23, 2002)

The pic in your gallery looks like a brown to me, not a rainbow (I could be wrong though, the pic is a little tough to see, but I think I can see some tell tale brown trout "dots" on the side of the fish). 

Either way, it's a nice fish, congratulations on your catch, looks like you're already on the right track.

Keep Exploring,
fishinDon


----------



## BFTrout (Sep 27, 2002)

that would be a brook trout.


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

It can take awhile for a "greenhorn", or anyone for that matter, to differentiate species of trout & salmon. When salmon are smolting they look alot like a rainbow (except for the spots), and all species of trout/salmon/char vary in their markings somewhat, depending on many variables. It's no big deal, take a gander at some pics, and get to know the differances so you can identify it accurately so one knows how to apply the regs (size limit, etc). Generally, rainbows have black spots covering the entire tail and look silver/blueish with a rainbow stripe, browns have the black & colored dots and a brownish tinge, and the beautiful brookie has those worm-like markings on the back, very colorful spots and their lower fins may be tinged with white. No worries, you'll get it with no problem.


----------



## NickAdams (Jul 8, 2008)

thanks, it´s been a while since i´ve had to I.D. a fish, so i googled and still couldn't find anything that matched closely.

since you guys seem to be in the advice giving mood, i've been snagging up a storm these past few days, i've already lost 4 lures and at this rate i'll be out by august. Is this just something that comes with the territory with river fishing? I'm getting to the point where i'm so worried about snags that i'm reeling so fast my lures are skimming the surface. I dont have waders but i've been going after them if the water stays below my waist. I'm considering switching to a heavier test so i can yank them out without snapping as much, but i know that wont make much difference. any suggestions?


----------



## BeWild (Mar 19, 2007)

Gander always has more! It depends on what you are using. Snags happen, they are a regular part of trout fishing. I saw that you caught that brookie on a crawler, so you probably have too much weight on, and if you are using spinners they are more than likely too big (heavy) if you are getting snagged. If you are using crankbaits that dive too deep for the sections of river that you are fishing. I am going to be free on Saturday afternoon and all day Sunday if you want to fish. Send me a PM with your phone number, I am going out of town and won't get it until Friday night later on sometime. I am by no means as experienced as many on these forums but I can try and point you in the right direction.


----------



## NickAdams (Jul 8, 2008)

I haven't used crankbaits yet, just spinners (panther martins, pretty small ones) and a few rubber worms. When i caught the trout the other day all I had on was one small splitshot, spaced roughly a foot from my hook. 

I went back out this afternoon and lost yet another lure, got fed up and went hunting for worms. i pulled 3 out of a dead log and got two bass with them. When the worms were gone i switched back to the rubber worms, got a few nibbles but no one was biting. I'll be sticking with worms for a while...


----------



## UPJerry (Dec 14, 2006)

NickAdams said:


> since you guys seem to be in the advice giving mood, i've been snagging up a storm these past few days, i've already lost 4 lures and at this rate i'll be out by august. Is this just something that comes with the territory with river fishing? I'm getting to the point where i'm so worried about snags that i'm reeling so fast my lures are skimming the surface. I dont have waders but i've been going after them if the water stays below my waist. I'm considering switching to a heavier test so i can yank them out without snapping as much, but i know that wont make much difference. any suggestions?


Welcome to the boards. You're always going to lose some spinners, but you'll get better at avoiding and retrieving snags as time goes on. If you're at all serious about stream trout fishing, I would highly recommend getting waders or at least hip boots. They totally changed my outlook on trout fishing. And you won't dread snags as much since you'll be able to save most of your lures.

I would not recommend switching to heavier line as you would be trading off many potential hookups--especially from larger, wiser, and more highly pressured fish--in order to save a few spinners. But I understand the temptation!

The streams north/northwest of Marquette can be fun and often produce good numbers of fish. I don't do very well on size in those streams, though. With the exception of lake-run fish (steelhead, salmon, some browns), bigger fish seem to come more easily on other streams to the south and west of here. That might be due to my own inadequacy as an angler, though :lol:. How's that for some vague but useful direction? It's about all I can give in this thread. Good luck to you!


Oh, here are a couple links:

http://www.amazon.com/Spinner-Fishi...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1215673983&sr=1-1 - one of the very few books written specifically on spinner fishing for trout, it was very helpful to me when I was first starting out

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...arentType=index&parentId=cat350005&id=0000596 - an inexpensive and durable series of waders from Cabela's, great for your first set


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Welcome to MS!

As for the river reporting policy it is a compromise between reporting on any stream (which some members would like) and not talking about any streams (which other members would like). The bottom line is that it works. An option that is always open is to request information through private messages. That is very effective.

As for rivers in the Marquette area we can discuss the Chocolay and the Escanaba. The latter is a fine trout stream and I'd urge you to explore it. The Chocolay, at least parts of it, used to have warnings about chemical problems due to mining activity I believe. I not sure of the present status with this river.

I'd suggest that you get a good set of county maps and look them over for potential streams and get maps of Delta and Schoolcraft counties as well. Use them to go exploring.

As for snagging and losing lures that's a part of trout fishing. In using spinners I was taught, by a couple of Spinner Masters, one of whom is an MS member (Butch). He's one of the very best around and tries to "land the spinner about a foot further than he should have." He is great at flipping the lure off a log, bank, or grass clump if it lands on such.

Fish upstream and toss upstream. You want that spinner to land as close to overhead cover as you can. Practice and time will bring dividends in technique. I'm also a believer in using a longer rod when stream fishing, even in small, tight quarters. The added length to the rod will give you more control.

Rather than an overhead cast I use a more underhanded "flip cast" and can get the job done very nicely. It works well in both open and tight cover. Flip the spinner upstream and bring it back to you with some speed.

Confidence and faith in what you are using are valuable assets while fishing.

As for lure size I used to use smaller spinners in streams, but have gone to larger sizes almost totally. The large size is easier to cast and control as to where it lands.

As for the "brown" trout in the photo, as someone has already mentioned, it is a brook trout. The pink/reddish spots, orange/black/white fins and the blueish tinge to the fish are dead giveaways. You'll also notice "wormlike" markings on the upper portions of the fish.


----------



## NickAdams (Jul 8, 2008)

thanks for the post, lost of great tips! I've been trying the under-handed flipping cast and it works great for tight-quarters casting. I think a big part of my problem was that i was just fishing in high-snag areas. I've started to get a feel for certain locations and where the snags are, and i've found a nice spot that consistently produces fish with minimum snags. I am still wary of throwing my last, brand new panther martin out as i cant afford to lose it, so i'll be sticking to worms for the time being. 

I now understand the river-naming policy, and I've already gotten some good advice via PM. as for the Escanaba, I've spent a lot of time on it in my younger years fishing with my grandfather and uncles, it'd be nice to get back in touch with it. Heck, the family camp and my mom's new house are right on the river out in Cornell. Whats the best way to get to the river in Marquette? I'm looking at my map and i'm having a hard time following the river, it looks like it stops between Richmond and Sans twps?


also, regarding the Chocolay river: is that due to the sulfide mining or just previous mining in the area? I wasnt aware that they got all the permits for the sulfide mine, and i hope to God that they never do!


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Get to Gwinn and focus your fishing efforts anyplace downstream.

As for the cause of the problems with the Chocolay I'm not certain about the exact cause/trouble, but believe that it dealt with mining in the watershed.


----------



## fishinDon (May 23, 2002)

Whit and All,

I have no idea why I thought that was a brown when I first looked at it, now that I look at the pic again. Thanks for setting me straight guys. 

NickAdams,

That's either a really nice brookie or it's really close to the camera! 

You're lucky enough to be in an area with trout fishing opportunities a plenty. I'd echo what a lot of the other guys said and say to get some waders or hip boots. You can get hip boots for like $29/pair at Walmart, and if Panther Martins are $3+ bucks a piece, I feel like you'll come out money ahead in short order with the hip boots on your side. 

Something I've learned about getting a snagged lure off a log is to walk around the snag to the upstream side, and then give the line a couple of quick jerks. Often the lure will pop right off because the hooks are hooked into the log or stick in the opposite direction that you're now tugging on the line. 

Good Luck,
fishinDon


----------



## NickAdams (Jul 8, 2008)

I've put hip waders high on my list, but money is in short order right now as I'm taking summer courses and working part time, but for the time being i'm using old tennis shoes and walking out to the ones i can get to. and believe me, i walked to every available location on my side of the stream to give a good tug before snapping the line. I was quite a site the other day trying to save my mepps spinner, i had snagged right under a bridge, so after about 5 minutes of no luck I tossed my pole up onto the bridge, climbed up the side and tried to un-snag from above. lo and behold it worked


----------



## UPJerry (Dec 14, 2006)

Whit1 said:


> As for the cause of the problems with the Chocolay I'm not certain about the exact cause/trouble, but believe that it dealt with mining in the watershed.


I know of one branch that is supposedly contaminated (not positive of the cause so I won't speculate) and dead in the far upstream reaches, but as far as I know, the river system as a whole is fine. There is another major stream in the County that is affected to a larger degree by past mining activity.


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Hey der, holy cry, it _IS_ a brookie, ahhhhhhhhh! I think I need to get some new glasses. It's a nice one at that. Lotsa good advice there for you, except from that itch guy, he's an idiot.


----------



## Bobby (Dec 21, 2002)

You have tennis shoes, wade wet. That's how I perfer to fish. It's easier. Save the 30 bucks for Panther Martins. And when you're fishing the small streams in the area there is no reason to leave lures in the water. Wade wet, wade upstream and work those little spinners down thru the good water. Any water in the area that flows will hold brookies for certain. 

You can do this one night. Sneak over to one of the golf courses after dark, Chocolay Downs probably, have a flashlight and put a thin red nylon type cloth over the lense (to disperse the harsh light) and walk the tightly mowed fairways and pick crawlers, or as a famous trout fisher and local resident of Ishpeming called them, pork chops. If they are out you'll fill that can in 20 minutes. That's cheaper than spinners. And speaking of spinners, there are probably a few around campus. They won't catch fish but..................you might get some of that thin red nylon from one of the spinners. :evil:


----------



## BeWild (Mar 19, 2007)

The Chocolay is far from the area of the proposed mine. I think the contamination that Whit is referring to was a result of dumping at some point in time, but I am not positive on that aspect. The proposed mine is north of Marquette on the Salmon Trout river, which is part of the Yellow Dog watershed. I would also agree that if you want big native trout, go anyplace south of Gwinn to the nastiest tag alder swamp you can find and drown a bunch of pork chops until you hook one.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Another suggestion for you is to get Robert Travers' (John Voelker) book Trout Madness. It is a MUST READ for anyone falling in love with trout fishing especially if you live in the U.P. and ESPECIALLY if you are in Marquette County.


----------



## NickAdams (Jul 8, 2008)

BeWild said:


> The Chocolay is far from the area of the proposed mine. I think the contamination that Whit is referring to was a result of dumping at some point in time, but I am not positive on that aspect. The proposed mine is north of Marquette on the Salmon Trout river, which is part of the Yellow Dog watershed. I would also agree that if you want big native trout, go anyplace south of Gwinn to the nastiest tag alder swamp you can find and drown a bunch of pork chops until you hook one.



Yeah now I recall, the mining was supposed to have some damaging effects on a specific native trout species that lives mainly in that river. It's a shame that our famous mining heritage very negatively effects our fishing heritage. 

Someday I'll make it to Gwinn, as for right now I can barely afford to fill 1/2 my gas tank! :sad: if you ever want to carpool I'd be happy to throw a few $$ your way!


----------



## NickAdams (Jul 8, 2008)

as for the book, I'll be sure to look into it. I love to read, especially about wildlife and wilderness


----------



## Bobby (Dec 21, 2002)

BeWild said:


> . The proposed mine is north of Marquette on the Salmon Trout river, which is part of the Yellow Dog watershed.


The Kennecot mine is centered at the head waters of the Salmon Trout river. This river is not part of the Yellow Dog drainage, it's flows north, directly into Lake Superior. And the specific trout species of concern are Coaster Brooke trout that use the river for spawing. Additionally, nearly the entire drainage lies within the Huron Mountain Club property. None of us are able to fish it. But that is no reason not to protect it.



Whit1 said:


> Another suggestion for you is to get Robert Travers' (John Voelker) book Trout Madness. It is a MUST READ for anyone falling in love with trout fishing especially if you live in the U.P. and ESPECIALLY if you are in Marquette County.


All his books are very good. I would think the school library would have them. You know where that is, don't you?



NickAdams said:


> ...It's a shame that our famous mining heritage very negatively effects our fishing heritage.


Many of the lakes in the area are damaged by our mining heritage, mercury contamination. Deer lake may be the worst. We have learned, now we need to apply the knowledge. I'm not against mining, I'm against polluting.


----------



## Fishslayer5789 (Mar 1, 2007)

BFTrout said:


> that would be a brook trout.


Yeah that is most definately a brook trout.


----------



## Chinookhead (Mar 4, 2005)

Hey, to avoid most snags with spinners just caught off the treble and put on a small single hook with a split ring....I started doing this 1st when I went to Alaska for the 1st time 5 years ago since many of the streams regulations required "single hook artificials". I noticed no reduction in hook ups or fish lost (I think I actually tear out less hooks) and snags are much more rare. Unless u really get wrapped up in the wood with a single hook it will usually just bounce off it as long as u don't bury it in instead of trying to just wiggle it. Also, it damages the fish much less than trebles.


----------



## MickeyFinn (Aug 25, 2006)

Light markings on dark body = true char (brook trout and lake trout in U.P.)

Dark markings on light body = everything else (non-natives = rainbows, browns, salmon)


----------



## yooperkenny (Jul 13, 2004)

Whit1 said:


> Another suggestion for you is to get Robert Travers' (John Voelker) book Trout Madness. It is a MUST READ for anyone falling in love with trout fishing especially if you live in the U.P. and ESPECIALLY if you are in Marquette County.


*"I fish because I like to, because I love the environs where trout are found, which are invariably beautiful; and hid from environs where crowds of people are found, which are invariably ugly. *

*Because of all the television commercials, cocktail parties and assorted social posturing I thus escape, and because in a world where most men seem to spend their lives doing things they hate, my fishing is at once an endless source of delight and an act of small rebellion. *

*Trout do not lie or cheat or cannot be bought or bribed or impressed by power, but respond only to quietism and humility and endless patience. *

*I fish because I suspect that men are going along this way for the last time, and I, for one, do not want to waste the trip, because only in the woods can I find solitude without loneliness. *

*And finally, I fish not because I regard fishing as being terribly important, but because I suspect that so many of the other concerns of men are equally unimportant, and not nearly so much fun"*


----------



## dgriffit (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm a new student at NMU and interested in the area trout water. Any tips would be appreciated. What works well for salmon? I've caught a few brook and rainbow but I'm searching for some bigger fish. Check out the nice brook I caught last spring in a EUP river.


----------



## nmufish (Sep 11, 2007)

For the bigger fish just put your time in you will find them eventually, throw some larger lures or flys if you want to get into them sooner.What have you been using? I have had good luck for salmon on cranks. just take a box out there and try everything. spinners work well too. We should have some good salmon fishing soon. good luck


----------



## BeWild (Mar 19, 2007)

Welcome to NMU. I agree with what nmufish said. It takes some time, if not this year then next year you will know better and get into the swing of things. Whatever you do, don't listen to the shoulder to shoulder bums down at a certain river near Mqt, they are fans of weighted trebles and 1/4 oz. spoons with 3/0 trebles on em. Send me a PM, I prolly met you at the Orientation fairs.


----------

